

Real live-blogging, live comments, and a comment API (Day #1, Idea Week) - ivankirigin
http://www.tipjoy.com/our2cents/2007/10/real_liveblogging_live_comment.html

======
yters
That's cool. Someone really needs to close the email, chat, blog, etc gap.
They're really all the same thing, just with slightly different purposes in
mind. Collaboration would be so much greater if each wasn't stovepiped into
it's own solution.

